# Kentucky to Maine



## Sherbert (Nov 10, 2021)

I have some friends in the Portland area of Maine and I am thinking of taking a trip up to New England for the late fall. any advice on how to get there? is it better to work ones way up the coast or will I have better luck going through OH,PA and NY?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 11, 2021)

you might want to clarify that you're leaving from kentucky. i know it's in your title, but i read your post as basically 'i am leaving from portland maine to new england' which confused me quite a bit at first.

as for advice, i'd just take the fastest route though those states up to the NE; you can hitch along the coast, but there's going to be more big cities and big highways there so while it's definitely not impossible, you'd probably have a better time of it going the more direct route than up the coast.


----------

